# Suspension question



## peanuts (Dec 14, 2006)

hi !

I need some opinion on aftermaket springs. I am looking to buy H&R springs for my mini cooper s 2002 after march. I need to know if these springs give a good stiffer ride and don't bounce to much...

Thanks


----------

